# drip irrigation vs mister



## GLS0628 (Apr 18, 2011)

I am looking to correctly water a flower bed that contains trees, shrubs, and smaller plants. I know that it would be easier to install the pop-up heads that would spray a fine mist over the entire bed but is that the correct way to water the flower beds? I assume that drip irrigation ran to the base of each individual plant would be the preferred method. Less wasted water and also less chance of issues with leaf or stem issues like fungus and bugs since they are not going to be staying as wet. Any suggestions or opinions?


----------



## tjansen (Jun 6, 2012)

I just installed a drip system and you can actually use both.

I used the Raindrip brand system and with their products you can hook up drips and what they call micro sprinklers (there is several other watering types they have) to the same line.

So you can design the system based on what the plants need, so for my trees, rose bushes, vines, for example, I ran drips right to the base while some of my ground cover just has a series of micro sprinklers on them.

It all depends on what would be best for the flowers you're going to be planting.

So check out Raindrip's website, also Rainbird makes some drip systems, and I'm sure there is other brands out there as well.


----------

